# [Wet Thumb Forum]-finally-a good pic..



## mudboy (Nov 29, 2004)

i've been diddling with the camera...i got a nice shot of a l. replens in my tank on my desk. makes a nice desktop!








pic


----------



## mudboy (Nov 29, 2004)

i've been diddling with the camera...i got a nice shot of a l. replens in my tank on my desk. makes a nice desktop!








pic


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

That's a pretty nice pic. I like the depth of field. What kind of camera?


----------



## mudboy (Nov 29, 2004)

it's an olympus c-3000 zoom. 3.3 MP


----------

